# Electroblock EBL 104-2



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has a copy of the manual for this Electroblock as fitted to a Hymer 544 (1995).

If so would it be possible for me to borrow it (or can you have a copy made for me) - I have tried contacting Schaudt but to so far have not had a reply (3 months).

Or do you know where I can get a copy.

Many thanks 
Peter


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1995 HYMER B594 with a Electroblock EBL 104 is it the same?

I have the original HYMER manual and a rough photocopied translated version but it isn't specific to just the Elektroblock. It is a manual for the whole motorhome but you are welcome to have copies of the relevant pages?

Let me know.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peter,

There are various Elektroblock manuals on the site of the wonderful community you have just joined. Welcome!

> MHF Downloads - Manuals <

There is stuff for a 101 there, not a 104.

If Schaudt web contacts
[email protected]
[email protected] 
aren't responding, try an email direct to:
[email protected]

Dave


----------

